# Coreus marginatus: Dock Bug



## lesno1 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 4, 2021)

-

Good captures   of too heavily handed processed shots, Les.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice captures but a little over processed. One way to tell is everything starts taking on a dotted appearance which can be caused by pushing the sharpness or clarity too far.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

Can only echo what the others have said.  Sometimes less is more.  Exposures all look decent tho (maybe a half stop under but not much) so it shows you are getting used to the workings of the flash.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 5, 2021)

Very interesting set.


----------

